# Topics > Arts > Theatre >  "My Square Lady", Berlin, Germany

## Airicist

Contributors:

Gob Squad, Komische Oper, Berlin, Germany

Neurorobotics Research Laboratory at Beuth University of Applied Sciences, Berlin, Germany

Starring - Myon, modular humanoid robot

----------


## Airicist

May 6, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Myon - ein Roboter als Opernstar, Teil 3

Published on Jul 28, 2014

----------


## Airicist

My Square Lady | Preview | Komische Oper Berlin

Published on Jun 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

My Square Lady | Trailer

Published on Jun 25, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Robot opera: Watch Myon the singing robot perform in My Square Lady

Published on Jul 1, 2015




> A small robot the size of an eight-year old-child is the star of My Square Lady, a new opera at Komische Oper Berlin. International artist collective Gob Squad has developed the opera based on My Fair Lady and the story is simple: Opera employees explain to Myon what makes opera so special while Myon gets an understanding of what it means to be human and to feel emotions.

----------

